# Drill bit buy on again.



## Daniel (Sep 29, 2008)

Just an update. I git an e-mail this morning from Vera about our bits. They have been made and are are waiting in line to be coated. there is one large order in front of them but it is expected they will be done on thursday. Thought I would post this before I start getting e-mails about them.

I will have 5 sets available in Individual classifieds at the old price of $103.02
I need to recoup my expenses in doing this group buy.

10-6-08 placed order for 35 sets (7 extras) so latecomers can still order. I have been told to expect 10 days for delivery. Vera started making these bits several days ago to save some time.


Sorry for the flip flop folks but more changes have come along. The bit buy is back on.

Please make sure I can connect your payment to you user name below. I will also accept orders as long as I am still collecting payments. 

I have the following people on the list I will try to PM as many of you as I can. It is late right now and posting this notice is about all I have time to do right now.
1. Daniel - PAID
2. Jim Smith PAID
3. devowoodworking PAID
4. great12b4ever PAID
5. GeorgeM PAID
6. barrels PAID
7. markgum PAID
8. brez PAID
9. jharvey1309 PAID
10. rjwolfe3 PAID
11. dropped
12. robandkaren PAID
13. dennisg PAID
14. dropped
15. MoreCowBell PAID
16. wolftat PAID
17. flyingmelon PAID
18. Glass Scratcher PAID
19. Jim15 PAID
20. Lance P PAID
21. dropped
22. kruger PAID (Need to correct for foreign postage)
23. dropped
24. dropped
25. BruceK PAID
26. Donald19 PAID
27. woody350ep PAID
28. wm460 PAID (Need to correct for foreign postage)

Jeez, in trying to locate links for everyone I found a couple of orders i had missed.
Please If I have not responded to you request in some way let me know. it is easy to miss stuff with all the extra threads I have going and all. I will get around to notifying everyone else a bit later. gotta go do some stuff that pays bills for now.

I have not gotten any reply from the following.
helgi 
fritz64
killer-beez
Timbo
rlofton

I have no other ideas how to contact these people. as of monday I will be sending  the payment for at least 30 sets. Those that have not at least replied by then will be removed from the list. At this time it means I will have 4 sets still available but they will be offered at the old (higher) price. There are also several extra sets being bought from one other member. how and when or even if those are made avaiable will be that members decision.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a little more time than I did last night to explaine now.
I got an e-mail last night from someplace/someone that would prefer to not be known. but basically the group buy is being nearly filled to the min order from another source. basically All I need now is 30 orders. I already had 25 possibly 26, and yet another source has requested up to 10 sets. I need to get the total to Vera asap because they will be starting the production run on these in the next few days. I cannot change my web page until this evening but will notify everyone about how to make payment as I can get to them.
Thanks everyone


----------



## Daniel (Sep 30, 2008)

I have sent PM messages to everyone unless you are listed as going to get an e-mail. 
For those of you in Canada. I did not change the price for your orders due to how your sets are being sent. Those orders are going to be sent to Devowoodworking along with any postage charges I have left over.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 30, 2008)

Payment button has been added to my web page.
http://yourdonspens.com/Drill Bit Page.html
it is right at the top of the page under 
Group Buy Pay Here.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 1, 2008)

If anyone has a way of contacting the following members other than PM please try to give them a heads up that payments are being collected. I have e-mailed those that I can that have not replied to the PM I sent out.
helgi
barrels
fritz64
killer-beez

everyone else has either paid or contacted me about payment. pretty good for just 24 hours or so.


----------



## woody350ep (Oct 1, 2008)

is this something that can be ordered once the minimum has gone through?  I am in the process of buying a home and cannot commit this right now, but would like the set.  Do I have to wait for another group buy or will you have sets after this initial buy?


----------



## Daniel (Oct 1, 2008)

Jason, I know of one person that is ordering extra set, I will leave it up to them to offer those though. I hope to order as many extra sets as I can but will not know how many until orders are actually paid for etc.
It is due to several exceptions by the manufacturer that this group buy got completed int he first place. i do not expect that to ever happen again so it is unlikely another one will ever be done.


----------



## woody350ep (Oct 2, 2008)

bah, when is the final moment for payment going to be?  If I know that, then maybe I can see what can be done by then....


----------



## Daniel (Oct 2, 2008)

Jason, i have added you to the list and your order is covered as far as payment for now, you can buy it when it is better circumstances.


----------



## flyingmelon (Oct 3, 2008)

*paypal sent*

You should have received my payment today as per arranged. Thanks
Russ


----------



## Daniel (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you Russ, you are all set.
As of now I have 25 sets paid for, I need at least 30
2 people have arranged to make payments as late as the 8th.
From the list above there are 6 people that may very well not even know that payments are being collected. I have done everything I can to contact them. At this time I am simply waiting for those that did contact me about payment to get those payments made, this means until the 8th. At that time I will place the order and anyone that did not at least contact me will be dropped from the buy. I will buy the remaining three sets if needed but this buy will go through.


----------



## JerryS (Oct 3, 2008)

Any idea on the time-frame till the sets come in and are shipped out to everyone ?


----------



## Daniel (Oct 3, 2008)

jerry, i was told to expect 30 days for them to be shipped to me, but the making of the bits is already under way so that clock is already ticking. another week after that to get from me to the member.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 4, 2008)

I will stop taking new orders on monday the 6th. I will drop anyone from the buy that has not at least contacted me about payment. This means I will be buying about 4 sets out of my pocket. these sets will still be available but not at this price. at least e-mail me to make arrangements for when you can make payment if you still want these bits.
Thanks


----------



## Daniel (Oct 4, 2008)

I just got payment from great12b4ever, along with a little note. He has not been able to contact me, see this thread, or get his payment in because he does not have power, phone or Internet, (hurricane) This is a perfect example of why closeing the buy out on anyone that has not replied at all really gives me a queasy stomach. There is always a reason that someone did not reply at all, and about half the time the reason is not good news.
I want to thank someone, I don't know who, for tracking down Rob and giving him a heads up. If anyone knows anything about any of the other people on the list above. please drop me a note. I am hoping to buy as many of the requested sets as i can but have no idea if I can at this time.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 6, 2008)

I have submitted an order for 35 sets. I am not sure I can cover this many extras but will wait til i see the actual bill. If I am bale to do this there will be 6 or 7 sets still available.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 7, 2008)

I will be making payment for 35 sets this afternoon. I will be offering the Extra 7 sets in Individual classifieds.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 8, 2008)

Just an update about payment. I am having a heck of a time getting the payment made to china. They want payment through Western Union which is actually a lower cost way of sending this amount of money. problem is Pay Pal considers Western Union Payments as a cash withdrawl and limits them to $400 a day. Sooooooo I have to transfer all the money to my checking account (3-4 days) and then go do the Western Union thing. Would have been nice to know this all last week while I was waiting for payments to come in. anyway it is a delay but not one that I can't get around.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 11, 2008)

Payment was made yesterday afternoon. I got an E-mail from Vera this morning that our bits are in the final steps of being made. I am expecting to have them here in Reno in the next 10 days or so.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 19, 2008)

Just an update. our bits have been made and are waiting to be coated. there is a large order that is being processed that they are waiting on. it is expected they will be done on thursday.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 23, 2008)

10-23-08 Our order is completed and packed into 5 cartons. it will be on a plane to Reno on Saturday. I was told to expect 5 days to reach Reno and I will have to pick it up at the airport. I am starting to think this group buy just might have an end to it.


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for hanging in there Daniel!!  :wink:


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, thanks for all the work Daniel.


----------



## vera123 (Oct 26, 2008)

Daniel, thanks a lot for your effort on this group buy!


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2008)

Update 10-30-08
Since I expected to have the  bits two days ago. I decided I better post one more update. there is a hitch in the shipping. the bits are in Sacramento, just two hours away. can anyone say Agonizing??? anyway they have not been released by customs because they have to get to Reno for that to happen. Problem is the warehouse the shipper was sending them to is not bonded. Sooooo they are looking for a different warehouse to send them. I even asked about being able to drive to Sac and get them myself. Nope, Customs says I can't touch them until they have cleared them in Reno. Leave it to the government to mess things up really good. anyway I am waiting for a new location to be found. the bits will get here but at this time I have no idea when.


----------



## markgum (Oct 31, 2008)

THANKS Daniel.  Maybe the Govnment' will hold them till after the election and then release them. ha ha ha....
 appreicate the update.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## donald19 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well at least they are here In the USA LOL Just don't tick off the customs folks. At times the can get quite persinkitty.  LOL


----------



## jharvey1309 (Nov 4, 2008)

They get here when they get here Daniel don't sweat it.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 6, 2008)

Well the Bits are finally in Reno. I also have a story that reads like a comedy but will save that til later. I was not able to pick them up tonight because there is some paper work that needs to go to Customs first. Tomorrow I can go take care of Customs and am thinking there is going to be some charge there. I can then go to the warehouse, pay them $20 and get the bits. with any luck at all by this time tomorrow the bits will be safely in my possession at last. what a journey this has been. But I have learned a ton about customs etc, that will come in real handy in the future.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 7, 2008)

Final Update. I have the bits. you can all pick them up at my house. PM or e-mail me for directions.
I am of course just kidding about that last part. but the trucking company in Sacramento last thursday was not. It took me a week to convince them that one I had already paid for them to brought to Reno and that I was not paying for it again and that it was there job to figure out how to do that not mine. no kidding! this week has been like something out of a national lampoon movie. I still am not sure just how to describe it because it is just totally unbelievable. anyway all the bits are here and I will be getting them packaged up to go in the mail Monday. Thanks everyone you have all been great with the wait, and wait m and surprise... wait some more.


----------



## vera123 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your effort and time and thanks all of your time on waiting.


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 12, 2008)

Daniel,

Please let me add my thanks for all of your efforts on our behalf; they are appreciated.

Jim Smith


----------



## Daniel (Nov 13, 2008)

All Packages will be in the mail today. Actual most of them where sent yesterday. please drop me a note one way or the other when they arrive. I really do worry about them until I know they have arrived. It is sort of the whole point of a group buy in the first place.
I want to thank all of you. I know this group buy has been an endless progression of changes. Thanks to all of you that held on until the end. Be assured that many things have been learned by me through this process and that it will make future buys of this nature be far less confusing for others. Count yourself among many others in this group as pioneers. having paid with your patience and trust that this buy would make it. You have gone above and beyond to help this group be just a tiny bit more than it was a few months ago. Hopefully one day group buys for foreign products will be just as common as group buys from CSUSA. I can remember well when a group buy for super glue brought comments of doubts and many negative expectations. 
Your trust in this process is never lost on me. I deeply appreciate it and it is one of the things that causes me to consider the members of this group among my very best of friends.
Coming up next, I hope, 6 blade pen mill cutter heads from a new supplier. Rizheng managed to prove that even there pen mills fall short on quality. I have seen samples from this new company, have a whole new list of inspection criteria. and hopefully we can take the bite out of the cost of a pen mill by about 80%.
so stay tuned.


----------



## markgum (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Daniel;
  I got the bits today.  Thanks for coordinating this buy and all the updates.  I appreciate your extra effort with this buy I know it has been a wild ride.
keep turn'n


----------



## Daniel (Nov 14, 2008)

Yahoo!!! one down and only about 21 to still sweat. man you all have no idea how much of a relief it is to know they are starting to arrive.


----------



## robandkaren (Nov 14, 2008)

Daniel, I got the bits today.  They are great.  Thanks for all of the hard work. I appreciate it.

Rob


----------



## BruceK (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Daniel,
I got my bits today, they look good.  Thanks for doing this group buy.


----------



## GeorgeM (Nov 14, 2008)

Daniel, Mine arrived this afternoon. Thanks for all you time & effort in making it happen.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Daniel
Got mine today and the package was still in one piece.  Thanks for doing the group buy.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Rob, and double thanks for the package comment.
On that note it is really helpful to know how well the box did survive. I know the boxes that they came in in china barely made it. the bits where packed in boxes that where then packed inside larger boxes. these where then banded, and still one carton managed to open up enough for a bit to get lost. I am of a mind set that they can eat there way through anything. I do need a better faster way to wrap them up though, it took 4 days to do all the bundling. any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## markgum (Nov 15, 2008)

*your avatar*

Bruce;
your avatar drove me crazy this morning. Saw the ant/bug crawling so I smacked my monitor, wondered how the *)(#^)_ did I miss and tried again. then my brain kicked in..
good one.




BruceK said:


> Hi Daniel,
> I got my bits today, they look good. Thanks for doing this group buy.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2008)

Mark, I'm so glad I am not the only one that did that.


----------



## wolftat (Nov 15, 2008)

I received my package yesterday and made a quick rack to hold all the bits. The package made it to the east coast without any problems and the bits were still tightly wrapped in the packages. Thanks for doing this buy, it made things a lot easier for me with costs.


----------



## flyingmelon (Nov 15, 2008)

Still not here. I got some kits that I am waiting on the bits to make them. If they're not here soon I will have to go to H.F. or woodcraft.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 15, 2008)

Russ, go figure, sets have made it to NC but not TN. It has a lot to do with how much other stuff is going your way. I am a very lucky one in that most stuff going to Northern California passes through Reno. My stuff very seldom has trouble finding a truck to get on.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 16, 2008)

Daniel,
  I posted in another thread that I received my order, but forgot to say that they arrived with no problems in the packaging. Thanks for your time in doing this for us.


----------



## dennisg (Nov 17, 2008)

Daniel, I received my drill bits today in Jacksonville. Great job on the packaging. Thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## flyingmelon (Nov 17, 2008)

*Got mine today*

They look real good. Thanks for spending time and more time and even more time on this buy. No problems with the packaging although I think I am going to have to give my post person a nice gift for Christmas as a thanks for all the packages that have come here lately.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks for the notices everyone. I actually go through and check off the orders on my master sheet when i see them.


----------



## SherryD (Nov 18, 2008)

mine arrived a couple of days ago, Good thing it was double wrapped.  My carrier took a day off, something about having to lift a heavy package  I am making a special drill holder...Think along the lines of a lazy susan with three tiers and laser engraving hole by size and labeling.  If successful I will send a picture.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 18, 2008)

Dang John, sound nice. You know it is almost as quick to just make two if you stack the wood just right. he he.
Would love to see a picture of your lazy suzan when it is done.


----------



## kruger (Nov 21, 2008)

i got mine today and the package is in one piece.
Thanks a lot for your effort and time.
norbert


----------



## Daniel (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you Kruger, I still have hope for the Canada order. That one is a big one and has me biting my nails.


----------

